# My Completed Moebius Frankenstein



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

I just finished the Moebius Frankenstein. I really enjoyed this kit. There are a few improvements that I made in the process. First, I used my dremel to add detail to the smooth sides of the stone wall. I also scored the wood planks into the edges of the base; as well as the side of the door. The monster's feet always bothered me. They don't look natural because they are just side by side. I cut off a little from the top of the boots and glued them, curved slightly outward. I'm very pleased with the outcome. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice work. Looks great!


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Man, that is really beautifully done! Those few improvements you made to
the base and door are perfect and the way you painted the face, really
makes the likeness come out of the sculpt, a great paint job can make all the
difference in the world!

Very, Very Well Done.... :thumbsup:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Seriously good work there....love the detail on the door...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! 

Sean


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Looks Great!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I really like that! Nice work!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Very cool!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Splendid job! Is this the original kit head? You did a great job getting the iris's painted underneath the heavy lids. Any modifications there?


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks guys for the compliments. The head is straight from the kit's box and un-modified. To paint the eyes, I used a 8.5 power magnification, a very thin paint brush, and held my breath!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Very impressive.:thumbsup:


----------



## RandyJA (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking build! 

How did you achieve that scuffed-up look to the front of the boots?


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

RandyJA, what you're seeing on the boots is actually two things. Primarily, I dry-brushed a gray over the black boot. I also used a second color for dry-brushing - that being a greenish tan. The other thing you are seeing is my flash reflecting off the boot. This was totally accidental; but such light sources (even the sun) can add realism to the model.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice build. If I have one complaint about the kit it would only be that the base and wall are so large and Frankenstein looks just a bit small in place on it. Don't get me wrong, I like the scene they selected and all and old castle laboratories had large structures, just that Frank seems just a little lost in the scene. I've seen somewhere that someone is producing a resin chest to add to the dio which is nice. but I still love my build and enjoy seeing great builds like this one.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice work, Poseidon! Very clean build.:thumbsup: - Denis


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!:thumbsup:


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Excellent build up Poseidon! :thumbsup:


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Very Nice !


----------



## Racetrack (Jul 23, 2010)

I've yet to try any figure modeling, but results like yours make me want to try it. Looks great!


----------

